

Mark E. Zuckerberg, and the early team of facebook - michjeanty
http://www.thecrimson.com/article.aspx?ref=505938

======
dcurtis
Interesting transition he has made, from this: "If you’re gonna be a good
businessman, really what it’s about, is finding situations where people win.
It’s not about tricking people into doing stuff, it’s not about being a
hardass. It’s about being comfortable and working in your pajamas, because
that’s gonna end up being what’s best for everyone.”

To this: "Really we try to embrace communication between people so they can
communicate and communicate between each other. It's a social utility for
communication." (at SXSWi)

------
DaniFong
I was wondering where I had seen Adam D'Angelo's face before. I just realized
he used to be competitor on topcoder. He was pretty good, too.

Also; it's funny -- I had this image of Zuckerberg being quite devious and
calculating. Now it feels like he's a lot like us.

------
simianstyle
Am i the only one that's sick of this guy?

~~~
ojbyrne
You're sick of the PR creation. This is an old article, and seems pretty
authentic. Lots of interesting stuff.

------
wallflower
Good read. Demystifies the Facebook mythology a little. Pre-Brandee Barker
vintage Zuckerberg quotes in last two paragraphs.

------
hollywoodcole
Good read. I don't think I could have passed up that many offers.

------
mynameishere
Off topic: Why does "The Crimson" have google ads? With its 600 billion dollar
endowment, couldn't Harvard do without?

~~~
wumi
most college papers are independent and don't receive much (if any) funding
from the University they are affiliated with.

helps them remain a bit more objective.

------
thinkcomp
A good article, but it's only half of the story.

